# Anyone else get confused with Taras Bulba and Tabula Rasa?



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm always confused by this. Don't know which is which...somebody help me! Janacek or Part, Part or Jancek?

AAAHHHH!


----------



## andruini (Apr 14, 2009)

if you've heard and know the pieces, there's no way you could mistake them, if you ask me..
sorry about that though, sounds like a real head-buster


----------



## confuoco (Feb 8, 2008)

Surely you know the meaning of these words is totally different, Taras Bulba is the name of person (and also name of the novel by Nikolai Gogol) and Tabula Rasa is Latin. Some help to remember: Estonian people don't like Russia, so Part never could compose a symphonic poem based on Russian literature


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

I get the same heebeegeebees with Dphnis & Chloe and Peleas & Melisande!


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

confuoco said:


> Surely you know the meaning of these words is totally different, Taras Bulba is the name of person (and also name of the novel by Nikolai Gogol) and Tabula Rasa is Latin. Some help to remember: Estonian people don't like Russia, so Part never could compose a symphonic poem based on Russian literature


It seems that those weird names are as clear as daylight only to us Europeans... I don't blame you, folks from other continents, they really do look similar. Only the Latin thesaurus and knowledge about Russo-Estonian relationships can help clarify them! 

I usually mistake Il Trovatore and Turandot. Also Barber and Bernstein - I know it's stupid, but I usually have a _lapsus linguae _when talking about either of them.


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

You've got to admit it's a good book though, whichever one it is.....


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

Bulba is Janacek and Rasa is Part. I'm not a fan of Taras Bulba but really enjoy Tabula Rasa.

Jim


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

By the way, I KNOW the difference between the two...this is all very tounge-in-cheek. It's just that the two titles seem like variations using the exact same letters...

Dapnis and Chloe/Pelleas and Melisande...yes, very confusing, too.

What about SibELIUS and DELIUS? Or Delius and Delibes? Canteloube and cantaloupe?


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

Tapkaara said:


> Cantaloube and cantalope?


Yuk. I cannot STAND cantaloupe!!!! 

Jim


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm confused about conductors whose name includes "Paavo" or "Jarvi". There seems to be 4-5 of these guys and it's really confusing trying to figure out who is who...


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

...or perhaps Guadalupe.

Oh yeah, I forgot about Svendsen and Sinding.


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

handlebar said:


> Bulba is Janacek and Rasa is Part. I'm not a fan of Taras Bulba but really enjoy Tabula Rasa.


Taras Bulba's final part is how I imagine dying will be. The last two minutes in particular. And that's in a very positive sense, just to make it clear


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

nickgray said:


> I'm confused about conductors whose name includes "Paavo" or "Jarvi". There seems to be 4-5 of these guys and it's really confusing trying to figure out who is who...


Hahaha, good point.

Paavo Berglund is Finnish and a Sibelian.

Neeme Jarvi is Estonian and a Sibelian.

Paavo Jarvi is Neeme's son, and a Sibelian.

Where does it all end?


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Tapkaara said:


> Delius and Delibes?


You mean they're different. I'm dislexic (joking!).

Q: What does DNA stand for?

A: the National Dislexia Association!


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

For some reason, my attention got drawn to this thread...


----------

